# 12years secondary infertility



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi my name is kate .dh and i have been trying for twelve years for second child.Our son is thirteen and the joy of our lives.we have unexplained infertility.We had i.v.f./i.c.s.i in june 2000 but no luck.I had i.u.i. on tuesday and am now in the land of waiting .I have spent the last few days on and off this website which is excellent.Also subjecting myself to repeats of 'test tube babies' on the discovery channel so happy one minute sad the next depending on the couples success or failure.
Great to know so many others know wht we are going through
KATE


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi kate,  
Welcome to FF!
I too have a son, he's 10 and I now feel so fortunate to have him. His dad and I split up when he was very young, and I've been trying for no.2 with DH since our wedding in '03. Just assumed I'd fall as quickly as I did with DS (wasn't even trying for him!!) We have our first consultation for IVF in April. 
The longing for another doesn't get any easier does it ?!
I wish you loads of luck for your 2ww, and really hope it works for you,
Good Luck,
Rachel xx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Rachel thanks for your reply.You are right the longing never goes away and it seems so unfair that we managed to have our son but have had problems ever since.Good luck with your treatment .I am counting days until 5th april testing day.   
Katex


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi ladies
i have a DD she is 8yrs old i am on my 2ww with icsi male factor infertility test date 7th April i love my DD to bits and we are lucky to have 1 child but why shouldent we want another my DD would love  BROTHER OR SISTER
hope we are lucky this time
              good luck and baby dust to you  
              luv sharon


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all i have a 6 yr old son nearly 7 and the longing as never gone away for me i am with a new partner and we dont have any children together and my ds is always asking for a brother or sister its so upsetting though as he does not understand im hoping to egg share but have to wait for an ethicd meet on 13th april to find out 

good luck with 2 ww 

Kerry xx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Sharon good luck for the 7th    april   
My ds has always wanted a brother or sister and just cant understand either.We havent told him about the tx because if it fails it would be too hard on him.If the i.u.i.doesnt work we are going on to another try at i.v.f./i.cs.i. but i think after that maybe we might stop as i am not gettting any younger and i think you have to maybe just get on with your life after so long.
Katex


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi kate
just to say we all know how it feels to long for another child, and how one minutr you feel it will nevr happen, but the next you just don't want to give up hope. 
good luck for 5th april
caseyx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all
It is unbelievable how much time i am spending on this website  i  seem to be addicted to it and it is great to get replies posted and know that someone out there cares.i now have eight days to testing 
and i am worrying about every twinge in my stomach.aren't the pessaries lovely (not).i never want to see another bit of chocolate again.happy easter
katex


----------



## Nikki (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Kate,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for the 5th.

I also have a ten year old son and have been ttc for eight years. This site has been invaluable in getting me through some really difficult times. Am now trying to decide whether to go for one more IVF – just don't know if I can handle it failing.

Love 
Nikki


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Nikki It is hard to know when to call it a day.If we don't get bfp we are having one last go at i.v.f. and they we are stopping.I am 43 this year and age is not on my side but i think it is very hard not to say oh just one more go and maybe we will be lucky.Only you can decide all the best with whatever you decide.
kate


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, I also have the tough decision of saying that enough is enough after this cycle.  On 4th 2ww at the moment.

Normally after a failed cycle I throw myself into organising the next and focusing on that , and that it could be the ONE for us, this helps me a little to get over my pain and dissappointment.  Tho this time we have said that this is our last cycle -we think 4 attempts at IVF has been enough for us - it's so demanding physically, emotionally, and financially (we're self funding and to be honest when I think of the money we;'ve spent I'm amazed that we've managed to get it together -DH has worked his balls off!) along with the fact that I just can't comprehend that after being pg many times naturally that IVF just doesn't seem to work for us - makes me so confused with my body and hard to accept.

Anyway its not over til its over - so ever hopeful this is the one and we can wave goodbye to this whole experience with a smile on our faces.

Take care all Nx


----------

